# camping



## fir (Mar 13, 2012)

here some pic of camping.View attachment 228655
View attachment 228656
View attachment 228657
View attachment 228658
My buddy had it with my girl


----------



## fir (Mar 14, 2012)

fir said:


> here some pic of camping.View attachment 228655
> View attachment 228656
> View attachment 228657
> View attachment 228658
> My buddy had it with my girl



These were taken in Canada B.C. Vancouver Island Woss but @#%& nowere.:wink2:


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful views, thanks for sharing the adventure. Do you go out there often?


----------



## fir (Mar 21, 2012)

Every September and i am going there for Easter


----------

